# Animated Doll



## gjbailey (Sep 22, 2012)

This is my first real attempt at using controllers, servos and PIR's. I think she turned out pretty good! Of course always some tweaking to do...
https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipNvEWc9pgNjwZ82CME6mnHDZGa0uRBc2xOngRmy


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Indeed creepy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There we go. Dolls are inherently a little creepy in a haunt, and adding a slow movement makes them even more so.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Pretty cool


----------

